# Volunteer Registration



## bobw (Dec 12, 2005)

Right now, the Registration page for new volunteers isn't working.
Will this be fixed soon?


----------



## ScottW (Dec 12, 2005)

Later today if all goes well. Im back from vacation officially as of yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 12, 2005)

fixed


----------



## bobw (Dec 13, 2005)

A user says it's not fixed yet;



> Now the link sends me to the application page, but when I click to submit the page fails to load and says there's an error. I guess the problem hasn't been fixed yet.


----------

